# Best low budget over counter AR in .223?



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a low budget tactical .223 that stands out, and are there certain brands to stay away from? Also maybe some input on low budget optics for it. Will be looking at used also with optics and accessories possibly cheaper but want to know what brands to stay away from second hand. Thx!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Academy has the Mossberg MSR for $599. That rifle has gotten good reviews in the press, but I have no firsthand experience with them. CDNN has Colt Competitions with a heavy barrel, flat top A4 receiver, and free float tube handguard for $699 and that is a good deal for a colt. I've seen Smith and Wesson MP15's for $659 at the new Cheaper than Dirt store in Round Rock this week.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Academy has the Mossberg MSR for $599. That rifle has gotten good reviews in the press, but I have no firsthand experience with them. CDNN has Colt Competitions with a heavy barrel, flat top A4 receiver, and free float tube handguard for $699 and that is a good deal for a colt. I've seen Smith and Wesson MP15's for $659 at the new Cheaper than Dirt store in Round Rock this week.


X2 on the s&w MP15. Best bang for your buck


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

If I got the chance to get a colt for $40 more than an S&W in this price range, I'd jump on the colt in a heartbeat... S&W belongs there, that's a SCREAMING deal on any colt..


----------



## anzuelo (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone checked out the Ruger AR 5.56?


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*optics?*

I bought a Bushnell red dot @ wallyworld for $100 +TT&L a couple years ago and it's been on my mini 14 ever since. Don't shoot the mini much but the bushnell has sighted over 500 rounds and never missed a beat. Except for the time I left it on and had to buy a new battery.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just bought a bravo company complete upper, and a spikes Lower for a total cost of 750. Just shop around.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a good deal on an AR15.

Colt 6720 AR15 for $799 from Palmetto State Armory.

Benefit is you get Colt mil-spec parts and high quality assurance standards . QA makes a difference on items like Bolt carrier staking, buffer tube castle nut staking, spring quality, etc.

No sales tax and Free shipping - so all you have to pay is $799 plus whatever a local FFL charges for a transfer, usually $25 to $40.

I put a couple back for grand kids.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...colt-ar-15-5-56nato-16-carbine-pencil-barrel/

.


Pocketfisherman said:


> Â CDNN has Colt Competitions with a heavy barrel, flat top A4 receiver, and free float tube handguard for $699 and that is a good deal for a colt. Â


The Colt Competition at CDNN is an excellent price at $699. You will have to pay Texas State sales tax since they are a Tx company. Sale ends 31 Dec.

http://www.cdnnsports.com/colt-csr-1516-5-56-16-mid-wt-bbl-free-float-1-30.html#.VKF6ZAAIA


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

It's best to say what your price range is. While some may spend $600 and it's fine for plinking. Dummies like me don't spend less than $2k with a red dot

Stay away from that Colt competition. There aint nothing competition about it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm looking too, anything wrong with the bushmasters? they are in every store around here. I want a 556/223 not a straight 223


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would get a PSA complete lower for $130 before shipping and FFL transfer, then slap on a PSA Premium blem upper for $240. Then all you need is a bolt carrier group and charging handle for $101, and a Magpul Pmag gen2 magazine for $12. That puts you at $483. Can't beat it.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/1213/category/4284/
http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/12802/category/4220/
http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...boron-bcg-with-charging-handle/category/2203/
http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/magpul-30-rd-n-w-pmag-blk-mag571-blk.html


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I'm looking too, anything wrong with the bushmasters? they are in every store around here. I want a 556/223 not a straight 223


Bushmaster is not bad, but they're not as good as they used to be. I wouldn't spend a penny more than $700 for a new Bushmaster. What ARs are you looking at that are only .223? I don't know of any AR upper that is not rated for 5.56.

The "old" Bushmaster is now Windham Weaponry and much more desirable, IMO.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Another vote for Windham Weaponry. I have two with at least a couple of thousand rounds apiece. Not one single issue. I had a Colt 6920 Magpul. This is not a blanket statement but the accuracy and fit/finish on the Windhams were better. One thing about the Colt is name recognition and trade value. I actually traded it for more than I paid.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

All great info! Thanks- I looked at one of the M&Ps in academy pretty nice, I think it was 699? I like the idea of the separate parts also, cheaper and it will force you to get familiar with the weapon!


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

If Budget is your issue, PSA is your answer. They make great stuff and are budget friendly.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

What are you considering "low budget?" Under $1000? Under $800. around $600. Smith & Wesson and Windham are making some pretty good polymer models for about $600-$700. On the Smith & Wesson, the M&P15 Sport lacks a dust cover and forward-assist (not sure about the Windham); unnecessary things for your average shooter. Of course, if you're buying one for the eventual apocalypse you might want to rethink it. lol Just remember that, just like with anything else, the lower you pay the lower the quality. Not saying the guns aren't great, but you know how it is.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^^^ I'm talking "low budget" Lol, I like the idea of the PSA separates, other than that the M&P and Windham are in the hood of what I was thinking $wise. One those used with optics is an option also, may be even cheaper? Looks like there are always some decent deals in the classifieds to keep an eye on.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.jsesurplus.com/del-tondti16echo316hrifle.aspx


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Here you go. Upgraded furniture also. Get a ALG trigger with JP spring and your GTG

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...c-ar15-5-56-complete-moe-rifle/category/4426/


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought a Colt MT6700 H-BAR Comp/Match target full size 20 in barrel and it is a tack driver very nice and shoots everything thing i put in it without any problems.Just ordered a Trijicon for it.


----------



## Jlake (Jul 8, 2013)

My vote is for S&W M&P 15
.223/5.56
Got mine for less than $700
Great shot for a budget AR, ready to go right out of the box.
Easy to add optics. I put a 1x red dot.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> I would get a PSA complete lower for $130 before shipping and FFL transfer, then slap on a PSA Premium blem upper for $240. Then all you need is a bolt carrier group and charging handle for $101, and a Magpul Pmag gen2 magazine for $12. That puts you at $483. Can't beat it.
> 
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/1213/category/4284/
> http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/12802/category/4220/
> ...


This is also what I did, they have great stuff shots like a dream. I upgraded to the Magpul MOE lower its $169.00 right now, and the Premium blim upper with the FN barrel I think it is $259. right now, get the best B&C you can afford. CL 158 is like $99 with a charging handle. FFl is $25 shipping is $17 each piece(upper and lower)if you don't catch a free shipping deal.

Then u need a rear sight, or scope, and a mag.

Links lower- http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/2416/category/4282/

upper- http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/10306/category/4220/

BCG http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...-5-56-bcg-w-carpenter-158-bolt/category/4453/

or http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...-56-full-auto-nickel-boron-bcg-with-logo.html

ammo- http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/federal-5-56-55gr-fmj-bt-90rds-strclp.html

Mag-30round 7.99 http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/1239/

25- 4.99 http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/1610/category/4423/

Magpuls latest http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/magpul-pmag-30-mag-level-mag556-blk.html

This case is sweet! http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/12904/

From what I have been told the only thing to stay away from on PSA is the PTAC line of products unless you are going REALLY Cheap and don't care about quality.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

A lot of guys carry Bushmasters, they are a good rifle for what you pay. The DPMS is also a really good way to go for a reliable but not Cadillac version of the black rifle. Armalite makes a good weapon, again they all fall in the $500-$600 range. Hard to say on the optics what you need. A $500 EOtech is hard to beat for the $$, but again depends on your budget. Bushnell makes a $99 red dot that is accurate enough.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

el dorado said:


> A lot of guys carry Bushmasters, they are a good rifle for what you pay. The DPMS is also a really good way to go for a reliable but not Cadillac version of the black rifle. Armalite makes a good weapon, again they all fall in the $500-$600 range. Hard to say on the optics what you need. A $500 EOtech is hard to beat for the $$, but again depends on your budget. Bushnell makes a $99 red dot that is accurate enough.


That's a hard one to swallow... putting a $500 optics on a $500 gun. Not saying an eotech is not worth it, but not budget minded.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

cfulbright said:


> That's a hard one to swallow... putting a $500 optics on a $500 gun. Not saying an eotech is not worth it, but not budget minded.


Well, if budget is king, there are dozens of inexpensive red dots available down to under $50. To some extent, you get what you pay for. IMO, I would put AIMpoint up there with EOTech, maybe higher due to extreme battery life, but they are not cheap either.

Primary Arms sells some store brand red dots and scopes that are supposedly good if budget is very important. I have used a couple and they are functional. I haven't been rough with them to know how rugged/durable they are.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> That's a hard one to swallow... putting a $500 optics on a $500 gun. Not saying an eotech is not worth it, but not budget minded.


You get what you pay for, $500 isnt really even a high end optic, but 99% of the population will get the same results from a $500 Eotech as a $1000 aimpoint, so no there is no point in buying it. But a Tasco $90 is years away from a $500 eotech. Milspec rifles are just that. Again, 99% of your shooters won't ever out shoot their weapons.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

If I were trying to go low budget, I'd get a Smith and Wesson M&P15 Sport (or Windham equivalent) and throw a $100 Sightmark red dot on it. You can get a Magnifier for it (also Sightmark) for around $100 also. If you decided to go with the S&W you could probably pick one up new anywhere from $600-$700 and throw you a $100 Sightmark on there. Sounds like lower budget to me. I think the S&W comes with open sights anyway so you could shoot open sight until you had money for a red dot. PS there several other red dots and scopes out there for under $100.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

After going cheap on a scope, and not wanting to buy what I really wanted. I don't advise going cheap on something you really want. Save the money, and be patient. Slap on some iron sights meanwhile and put one on layaway if you want. Aimpoint Pro, or even the new Aimpoint Carbine model are about 400 dollars.


----------



## Emmett (Jan 17, 2006)

Another vote for the S&W M&P Sport, it does not have a dust cover or the forward assist. I have this weapon and it is a hell of a gun for the money IMO. I have been shooting it with open sights that come with on it. I have put a lot of rounds through it with 0 problems.. 
You can put an Aim Sport Scope at a very low price, I have not used one but do have one ordered. They have really good reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=aim+sports+scope&sprefix=Aim+s%2Caps%2C300

Just my .02. Hope it helps some

Emmett


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did anyone ever use the forward assist? I have never used it for the past 25 years on all ARs I have had.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Did anyone ever use the forward assist? I have never used it for the past 25 years on all ARs I have had.


I have. I got in the deer blind and realized I didn't have a round chambered yet and the feeders were about to go off. Intead of completely releasing the bolt and making a lot of noise, I eased one into the chamber. I could see it wasn't all the way in, so I used the forward assist to push it the rest of the way in.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

mas360 said:


> Did anyone ever use the forward assist? I have never used it for the past 25 years on all ARs I have had.


No, it's ****. If that round doesn't seat, jack the charging handle again. Lock and loaded


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Did anyone ever use the forward assist? I have never used it for the past 25 years on all ARs I have had.


I use it while hunting when you ease the charging handle forward on the first round quietly and use the assist to fully chamber it. Keeps the noise level way down versus letting the bolt close via the buffer spring.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I read somewhere that the recess in the bcg was designed to be the forward assist. Just push the bcg forward with the thumb. The original M16s didn't have the plunger or dust cover.


----------

